# Mf 1205



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it worth it?
1997 MF 1205 
Diesel
848 hours
gear 3 speeds 2 ranges
diff. lock
rear PTO
3 point hitch.
looks nice
real clean
$4800


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Seems a little on the high side since it has no 4WD. Fastline has a 2000 1205 4WD advertised for $5,900.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Seems a little on the high side since it has no 4WD. Fastline has a 2000 1205 4WD advertised for $5,900. *


Thanks for the feed back.


----------

